# Vintage Orient



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

http:// title="Orient Crystal SK21 by stechambers34, on Flickr">







</a>









Hi all, I recently got this vintage? Orient...its all in very good working order and virtually mint apart from a couple of light marks on the lower strap end.

I understand it is powered by a Seiko base automatic movement? Does anyone know how Orient serial numbers work?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

stefano34 said:


>


Think you meant to do this. What, no one uses the "Preview Post" button?

Nice watch, BTW. Does the 4 crown turn anything?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

stefano34 said:


>


Think you meant to do this.

Nice watch, bTW. Does the 4 crown turn anything?


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> stefano34 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i should think that crown at 4 turns the internal bezel?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

diddy said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > stefano34 said:
> ...


I've had several Orients and yes, the crown at 4 turns the internal bezel on this series of watches.

Unfortunately I can't help with the serial number issue - I tried to find out myself some years ago and drew a complete blank. I couldn't find a list of serials numbers to dates anywhere.

Rob


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> diddy said:
> 
> 
> > David Spalding said:
> ...


Thanks for help guys, i tried several times to get the picture to load but they wouldn't work for some bizarre reason, bit late with reply as I have just got back off holiday in Basse Normandy, saw a good few watches at a car boot but definately no bargains!

The 3 o clock crown sets the day and time, the top button the quick sewt date and the lower crown does indeed rotate the bezel.


----------

